# Is Tapatalk Working?



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is Tapatalk working with the new forum yet?

Every time I open TCF on Tapatalk, Tapatalk crashes.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is installed and shows as configured.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It's also not working for me. I removed the forum from Tapatalk and tried to add it back, but it failed.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> It's also not working for me. I removed the forum from Tapatalk and tried to add it back, but it failed.


My experience as well.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

No luck with Tapatalk here either


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What happens for me:


Open Tapatalk
Tap on TCF
Popup saying, "Unfortunately, Tapatalk has stopped"
I did remove TCF and then added back. Same problems occurred.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

waynomo said:


> What happens for me:
> 
> 
> Open Tapatalk
> ...


Try it now please.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Try it now please.


No. Still not working .

Let me know if you want me to try anything different . I'm tempted to delete Tapatalk and reinstall .


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Try it now please.


 It's working for me now!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

BrettStah said:


> It's working for me now!


Me too.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

And working for me! 

TY!!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Working for me too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It's not working for me. I can get into the forum, but any attempt to log in just gives me a spinning wheel which displays for a few seconds and then goes away, leaving me on the login page. 

I can't figure out how to log in. Any ideas?

Edit:

Never mind, I cleared the cache in the app and now I can log in.


----------



## FTL (Jul 15, 2013)

Tapatalk old version 3.1.1 working well.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Working fine for me on an iPhone 7+ running iOS 10.1


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Works fine for me. (Android version)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Working for me now


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Tapatalk is not observing the same unread point in a thread as when browsing via a browser


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

TapaTalk is totally separate from the browser, so I would expect it to behave differently.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Under vBulletin, Tapatalk always shared the same unread point regardless of what device I last read the thread on.

If I read a thread on Tapatalk, the browser version picks up from where I last was on Tapatalk, shouldn't the last touched time be given to Tapatalk also?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I haven't noticed any problems with Tapatalk and the web view not staying in sync.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Me either... It seems to be pretty much in sync. Maybe it's one or two posts "off", where I'll see a poet or two I've already read.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

What could be happening is that Tapatalk has a loaded list of threads, so of you don't refresh after visiting with a browser, it still has the outdated info loaded.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

@David Bott It would have been nice if my posts weren't moved to a thread that I wasn't watching...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

pteronaut said:


> @David Bott It would have been nice if my posts weren't moved to a thread that I wasn't watching...


I moved your Tapatalk post to the Tapatalk thread. This may happen even if you aren't following the destination thread. It's easy to find your own posts.

Please keep this thread on topic of Tapatalk...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I haven't noticed any problems with Tapatalk and the web view not staying in sync.


I have. Maybe I need to manually refresh or something.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Tapatalk is working fine overall for me. However, I'm having issues searching. 

X-posted from the search thread:

Is there any way in the TCF backend to tell it to sort results by newest first? Tapatalk's search used to be about perfect. If I was searching for the "craigslist flakes" thread and searched for Craigslist and by title it would be the first one. Now when searching the exact same way, I had to wade through 10 posts from 2014ish before I got to the right one.

I know David made some changes to the search function recently but it had no effect on the Tapatalk search results. 

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

sushikitten said:


> Is there any way in the TCF backend to tell it to sort results by newest first?


The Xenforo search default is relevance but I changed it so it now defaults to recency but Tapatalk may not necessarily honor that from within the app. There are no search settings in the Tapatalk plugin.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Tonight I tried to delete a reply for the first time in a while. Using Tapatalk I was offered 2 options, hide from users or permanently delete. I selected permanently delete and it asked for a password. I put in my password and got an error. Is this supposed to work?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No, you can only "soft delete".


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Shouldn't the option for "permanently delete" not even appear then? (I have to believe that everyone would be inclined to try that first.)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Moved to Tapatalk thread.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

That would be a TapaTalk question/issue if they are not honoring the permissions of things being ON or OFF for a user. For on the site, it surely does not off you to delete it permanently. 

This is the issue when other things, like apps, are made to work with something. You do not have control over it and then the members of the site think it is our issue when in fact it is an app issue. Yet it reflects on us.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tapatalk still says network error for me when I select TiVo Community


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Did you remove TCF & add it back after the migration?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I think once the dark theme is added here as an option, I'll stop using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah I'm not sure why it's still being used as great as mobile Xenforo is.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why it's still being used as great as mobile Xenforo is.


For me there are two things I prefer about Tapatalk:
1) it's night mode (soon to not be an advantage though)
2) the two column view on the iPad (list of threads in a narrow column, and the thread contents in the wide column that takes up the rest of the width of the app)

I like the two column view because when I'm done with one thread, I can click on another one without navigating back a page, etc. It's convenient but not a deal breaker.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Did you remove TCF & add it back after the migration?


Thanks


----------

